# Advatage of 922 vs Slingbox solo?



## xcr440sp

I'm looking at swtiching to dish from Directv. Trying to decide what to get. Not sure I need the Slingbox feature but it looks neat. Now what are the advantages/disadvatages of buying a 922 vs getting an add on Slingbox? Looks to me like the bigger hard drive and better menus, but an add on will work in the future with other unit if I don't like Dish and switch back in a couple years. Does that about sum it up or is there something I'm missing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think you're pretty close.

Folks that have a 722K + a Slingbox HD add-on have pretty much the same features, without the fancy new 922 GUI... and the 922 is limited to the Dish Web site or iPhone app for sling, while a Slingbox HD is still supported by SlingPlayer on PC and Mac computers.

There are a few who have argued the add-on Slingbox HD is better for them because of the greater ability to Sling on their local networks.


----------



## phrelin

OK, someone correct me if I'm wrong about the 922.

I believe there is one very important difference between having a Slingbox HD-Pro on a regular ViP DVR (as I have) and having a 922. The 922 simultaneously outputs independently controlled HD through the TV1 output and the Sling output (TV2). On my 722, the TV1 HD output is the source of the HD signal on my TV and my Slingbox, indeed the only source of an HD signal available as TV2 is SD.

If Sling would ever produce the Sling Receiver 300, known on the Dish website as the Sling Extender coming soon, then a single 922 could feed two HD TV's with independently controlled signals.

With that said, yes my Slingbox PRO-HD can be used in the future on anything with an HD output. When my 722 dies, I could move the Slingbox PRO-HD to my 612 and get a 922. I probably won't, but I could.

I have no real need for a larger hard drive as I use EHDs extensively.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Basically right now the 922 doesn't have a TV2 output like we have come to know from other ViP receivers. The Sling portion of the 922 uses the TV2.

So... the 922 doesn't have single and dual modes like a 722... but rather single and Sling modes.

In single mode, you do what you want just like on a 722 in single mode.

In Sling mode, you can't swap or PiP anymore because TV2 is in use by Sling.

Until we get TV Everywhere, the only way to view 922 Sling content is via the Dish Web site or the iPhone app... which means you are limited to your internet connection upload speed... so it is difficult to tell the quality of the HD being "slung" via Sling on the 922.


----------



## donwmack

I have a 922 and I have another receiver with a slingbox. The slingbox is still head and shoulders about the 922 slinging. It works every time. Easier to control, seems to handle lower bandwidth connections (I was in France recently and could want the slingbox with zero problems. The 922 sling would lose signal a lot. If I had to do over again is would be 722 with a sling


----------

